# Timori per Kjaer. Fuori qualche mese? Oggi esami.



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, c'è preoccupazione riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer ( *QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/kjaer-trauma-contusivo-distorsivo-al-ginocchio.110178/ ). Oggi gli esami per capire l'entità del problema al ginocchio. C'è il rischio che possa fermarsi qualche mese. L'ultimo KO al ginocchio nel 2017 (Con un mese di stop).

*Calciomercato.con visita fatta ora il responso *


----------



## Solo (2 Dicembre 2021)

A gennaio serve un altro Tomori.


----------



## bmb (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, c'è preoccupazione riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer ( *QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/kjaer-trauma-contusivo-distorsivo-al-ginocchio.110178/ ). Oggi gli esami per capire l'entità del problema al ginocchio. C'è il rischio che possa fermarsi qualche mese. L'ultimo KO al ginocchio nel 2017 (Con un mese di stop).


Se una distorsione ci rivediamo dopo la sosta. Se è qualcosa di peggiore ci rivediamo al raduno.


----------



## unbreakable (2 Dicembre 2021)

io spero che maldini stesse bleffando quando diceva non si fa mercato a gennaio, perchè le condizioni fische di kjaer e ibra sono note a tutti e soprattutto la frequenza di infortuni..se realmente ci volesse lasciare così in un'annata dove possiamo giocarcela (e secondario l'entrata incleague) sarei amareggiato..senza contare calbaria florenzi che sono due injury prone o come si dice kalulu non ha troppa esperienza per farsele tutte da centrale e se viene un raffreddore a tomori che si fa? per me siamo corti dietro..senza contare il cc che a gennaio mancherà dei due nordafricani..davanti non ne parliamo giroud e pellegri stanno più fuori squadra che altro..mah un innesto per reparto ci servirebbe imho


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, c'è preoccupazione riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer ( *QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/kjaer-trauma-contusivo-distorsivo-al-ginocchio.110178/ ). Oggi gli esami per capire l'entità del problema al ginocchio. C'è il rischio che possa fermarsi qualche mese. L'ultimo KO al ginocchio nel 2017 (Con un mese di stop).


Parliamoci chiaro: se Kjaer dovesse saltare due mesi o più, le nostre possibilità di ambire al traguardo più importante crollerebbero drasticamente in modo probabilmente definitivo.


----------



## Manue (2 Dicembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> io spero che maldini stesse bleffando quando diceva non si fa mercato a gennaio, perchè le condizioni fische di kjaer e ibra sono note a tutti e soprattutto la frequenza di infortuni..se realmente ci volesse lasciare così in un'annata dove possiamo giocarcela (e secondario l'entrata incleague) sarei amareggiato..senza contare calbaria florenzi che sono due injury prone o come si dice kalulu non ha troppa esperienza per farsele tutte da centrale e se viene un raffreddore a tomori che si fa? per me siamo corti dietro..senza contare il cc che a gennaio mancherà dei due nordafricani..davanti non ne parliamo giroud e pellegri stanno più fuori squadra che altro..mah un innesto per reparto ci servirebbe imho



Kjaer ha 32 anni, ha avuto un infortunio traumatico, 
può succedere anche ad un 20enne....

Detto questo, 
chi si prende in mezzo che possa sostituire Kjaer come affidabilità e leadership ?
A gennaio la vedo dura, ci è già andata bene 1 anno fa...

la sua assenza la sentiremo a prescindere purtroppo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, c'è preoccupazione riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer ( *QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/kjaer-trauma-contusivo-distorsivo-al-ginocchio.110178/ ). Oggi gli esami per capire l'entità del problema al ginocchio. C'è il rischio che possa fermarsi qualche mese. L'ultimo KO al ginocchio nel 2017 (Con un mese di stop).


Brutte sensazioni.. speriamo di sbagliare.


----------



## unbreakable (2 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Kjaer ha 32 anni, ha avuto un infortunio traumatico,
> può succedere anche ad un 20enne....
> 
> Detto questo,
> ...


kjaer ogni 3 x 2 si rompe non mi sembra una novità anche considerando l'età e romagnoli e gabbia non offrono garanzie.. questo secondo la mia opinione..poi se in società vogliono puntare su loro due liberissimi di farlo..ma un altro centrale come tomori a mio modo ci farebbe svoltare in difesa..vuoi che non sia qualcuno migliore di gabbia e romagnoli sul mercato..io penso di sì..


----------



## Swaitak (2 Dicembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> A gennaio serve un altro Tomori.


quello in ogni caso, a parte Kalulu forse, siamo messi male


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## 4-3-3 (2 Dicembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> kjaer ogni 3 x 2 si rompe non mi sembra una novità anche considerando l'età e romagnoli e gabbia non offrono garanzie.. questo secondo la mia opinione..poi se in società vogliono puntare su loro due liberissimi di farlo..ma un altro centrale come tomori a mio modo ci farebbe svoltare in difesa..vuoi che non sia qualcuno migliore di gabbia e romagnoli sul mercato..io penso di sì..


Bremer?


----------



## Milo (2 Dicembre 2021)

Per me il mercato passa molto da martedì sera


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

*Calciomercato.con visita fatta ora il responso *


----------



## 4-3-3 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.con visita fatta ora il responso *


. Milan è


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.con visita fatta ora il responso *


.


----------



## mil77 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Brutte sensazioni.. speriamo di sbagliare.


Brutte sensazioni tue o all'interno dell'ambiente Milan?


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, c'è preoccupazione riguardo l'infortunio di Kjaer ( *QUI * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/kjaer-trauma-contusivo-distorsivo-al-ginocchio.110178/ ). Oggi gli esami per capire l'entità del problema al ginocchio. C'è il rischio che possa fermarsi qualche mese. L'ultimo KO al ginocchio nel 2017 (Con un mese di stop).


Che problemi ci sono abbiamo Rom......


4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Bremer?


Bremer veramente bravo.


----------



## mil77 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per me il mercato passa molto da martedì sera


Il mercato passa molto dalle cessioni degli esuberi....a livello di liste champion e serie A siamo praticamente pieni


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

è da giugno che si dice che un 3o centrale affidabile è indispensabile.
non arriverà nessuno.

io metterei centrali kalulu e gabbia a rotazione con tomori, e sulla destra calabria/kalulu con florenzi ultimo jolly terzino e ala.
numericamente ci siamo, basta non vedere romagnoli.


----------

